# [SOLVED] Motherboard affected by electrostatic discharge



## Teanet (May 18, 2011)

I have a motherboard on a desktop computer that has been affected by ESD. When the computer boots it flashes and then the screen becomes blank.That is why i say it is an ESD.So how do i fix the problem myself.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard affected by electrostatic discharge*

Can you post the specs of the PC.

Did you make any changes when the problem started?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard affected by electrostatic discharge*

If the motherboard has been damaged by ESD then it will likely have to be replaced. The chances of you fixing the motherboard yourself is virtually zero.

But how do you know it is ESD related? Was the board handled without taking proper precautions?


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard affected by electrostatic discharge*

You could try doing a bench test to confirm that the motherboard has been effected by ESD. Also, clearing the CMOS will sometimes help if a computer won't boot. Thats what I would do if you haven't already. If the motherboard has been affected by ESD, then I don't think there is a way to fix it as far as I know. The only option is to have it sent to the manufacturer for repair/replacement.

To do the bench test I mentioned, take everything out of the case and put the motherboard on a non-conductive surface (like the box it came in). Do not use the static bag. Only hook up the processor, ram, video card, and power supply to the motherboard. You will need to use a screwdriver to complete the circuit to turn the pc on. Touch it to the two pins where the power switch gets hooked up on the mobo and if all is well, the board should fire up. If the computer will not POST after this, you will likely need to replace a component.


----------



## Teanet (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard affected by electrostatic discharge*

I have done the bench test and the motherboard is working fine. Thanx!:laugh:


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard affected by electrostatic discharge*

awesome. can you mark the thread as solved by clicking on: * thread tools > Mark this thread as solved *


----------

